# Rosa Rugosa or Knock Out roses - do honey bees like them?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I have never seen a bee work either one of them.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

My bees don't work Knock Out roses. Will work coneflowers.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Nor do they work my knock out roses. :-/


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

So many of these "new and improved" hybrids have the nectar and pollen bred out--people don't want the "mess" in their yards of dropped fruit, etc. It is becoming a huge problem for the bees. If you want bee-friendly varieties, always go with the old fragrant varieties. If it doesn't smell good to you, it probably won't attract bees--we have similar tastes


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

They work our rugosas, but only the singles. The doubles they can't get into.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

Rugosa's they take pollen, Never got a Honey crop. The hips are tasty!


----------

